# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Updated data on Cypriot mt-DNA haplogroups (please correct maps)

## Alexandros

Dear Maciamo, I appreciate the substantial amount of time you dedicate on creating these great haplogroup distribution maps and I understand how hard it must be to go through all the evidence and get it right for every single region in Europe. I could see from your mt-DNA maps that the data for Cyprus are not accurate and up to date. I would kindly ask you to use the latest figures available from the Irwin et al (2008) paper and/or from the Cypriot DNA project (below): 

1. Irwin et al, Mitochondrial control region sequences from northern Greece and Greek Cypriots. _Int J Legal Med_. 2008

*mt-DNA Haplogroups (n=91)_____________%*
H

28,6

K

20,9

U

16,5

T

8,8

J

5,5

I

3,3

W

3,3

X

3,3

L

3,3

M1

2,2

R2

2,2

N1

1,1

HV

1,1



2. Cypriot DNA project (FTDNA/23andme/GENO2.0 data)

*mt-DNA Haplogroups (n=75)_____________%*
H

33,3

K

20,0

U

18,7

T

5,3

J

4,0

I

2,7

W

4,0

X

1,3

L

1,3

M1

2,7

R0

1,3

N1

1,3

HV

4,0

----------


## Maciamo

Thanks, Alexandros. This is very helpful. I will update the maps in consequence. 

Would you happen to have data on HV0, V, T1, T2 and U subclades ? Without that I cannot update those maps.

----------


## Nobody1

> Thanks, Alexandros. This is very helpful. I will update the maps in consequence. 
> 
> Would you happen to have data on HV0, V, T1, T2 and U subclades ? Without that I cannot update those maps.


For T1 and T2 (also J1 & J2) there is

_Pala et al 2012 -_ Supplemental Data: Document S2 (Table S3)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3376494/

91 samples (Greek Cypriots) = 7.69% mtDNA *T* (7 samples) 
all 7 samples (7.69%) = *T*2 (2 samples T2* / 5 samples T2c1)

----------


## adamo

They sure do have a lot of K and H is STILL dominant (20-30%), but the 20% K is very particular since 3 of the 4 first women to receive the K mutation where Ashkenazi Jewish.

----------


## Nobody1

> the 20% K is very particular since 3 of the 4 first women to receive the K mutation where Ashkenazi Jewish.


and who of these 4 women was the mother of Ötzi (K1ö / 3300 BC Neolithic) or the Mother at Eulau (K1b / 2600 BC Corded-ware)
acc. to that mtDNA K existed in Europe long before any Jewish diaspora and even long before the entire Jewish faith even existed altogether;

----------


## adamo

Well of course mtdna K existed long before the formation of the Jewish ethnos; never the less mtdna K is an important maternal component among the Ashkenazi Jews.

----------


## Alexandros

Hi Maciamo. Yes of course. Here is what I have from Irwin et al and Cypriot DNA project, combined (total n=166):

haplogroup U (N=29) => U1 (n=3), U3 (n=9), U4 (n=6), U5 (n=2), U6 (n=2), U7 (n=3), U8 (n=2), U-unspecified (n=2)

haplogroup T (n=12) => T1 (n=2), T2 (n=9), T-unspecified (n=1)

haplogroup HV (n=5) => HV9 (n=1), HV-unspecified (n=4)

haplogroup V (no data; at the moment n=0)

----------


## Alexandros

Regarding the other comments.. yes indeed, even though H is the predominant mtDNA haplogroup among Cypriots, the prevalence of haplogroup K is astonishingly high. I believe this is a result of continuous migrations from 'K-rich' populations during the Neolithic (Levant and Anatolia) and Chalcolithic (Cuacasus and Anatolia) periods. Haplogroup K frequency probably also received a later boost from the Jewish populations that 'flooded' the island during the Roman era. All in all, 20% is extremely high for K!

----------


## adamo

Excellent analysis Alexandro'sAlexandro's

----------


## Maciamo

> Hi Maciamo. Yes of course. Here is what I have from Irwin et al and Cypriot DNA project, combined (total n=166):
> 
> haplogroup U (N=29) => U1 (n=3), U3 (n=9), U4 (n=6), U5 (n=2), U6 (n=2), U7 (n=3), U8 (n=2), U-unspecified (n=2)
> 
> haplogroup T (n=12) => T1 (n=2), T2 (n=9), T-unspecified (n=1)
> 
> haplogroup HV (n=5) => HV9 (n=1), HV-unspecified (n=4)
> 
> haplogroup V (no data; at the moment n=0)


Thanks. I have added the data for Cyprus in the mtDNA table, and corrected the maps of U3 and U4.

----------

